# Facebook



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2007)

I got Tonys approval since this is like MySpace only cooler!!

U add friends by names `

Mine is Ricci Lee

Facebook | Welcome to Facebook!

You can add applications to your page (really cool) and find long lost relatives and friends from Highschool

I found 4 cousins and My extended Aunty I havent see for 10 years

Please add me Id love some friends on FB


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a facebook, but I never check it. Haven't added pictures in months. I'll add you, and I think I'll put some new pics up.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 26, 2007)

i dont like facebook much


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2007)

mine is Aprill Coleman, feel free to add me


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2007)

You would if u discovered the Applications

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont like facebook much


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 26, 2007)

yea i have facebook too, and i'm glad they added the applications bc it was getting boring lol


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 26, 2007)

I have Facebook




My best friend got me onto it... I thought it was great because I found all these people I hadn't seen or heard from since I was like, 7 or 8 years old! The applications they've been adding are pretty cool. Ricci, I'm going to add you, I'm Hilary Hopkins.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have it...I'll post a link to mine whenever I figure out how!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2007)

I agrree with u Coloricious

Ok Hilary I added you

Kim all u do is post your facebook name and we can just add u


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 19, 2007)

I have FaceBook





*Keely MacDonald!*

PS batty, I can't get over how cool your name is. I'm so jealous


----------



## daer0n (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone else have it?

i'd love to add more friends too!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

my name is Max me


----------



## KatJ (Jul 19, 2007)

I havent messed with FB in a while. Maybe I will, I never even heard of the applications.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 19, 2007)

Nury, Savvy, thanks for the adds!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I havent messed with FB in a while. Maybe I will, I never even heard of the applications. i have the fortune cookie application


----------



## mayyami (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, I got it. Sort of a waste of time, but it's good if you wanna check out photos or albums of people. Good for stalking too!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 19, 2007)

I added you=)


----------



## SalJ (Jul 19, 2007)

My bro got me into facebook, it's a fun way to procrastinate at work!!

I'm Sal Johnson on there.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 19, 2007)

I aded u but u newver active on facebook

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I added you=)


----------



## LilDee (Jul 19, 2007)

i have facebook.. it's cool, there's so many people on there that i haven't seen since gradeschool..

you guys can add me if you like: Denise Dercksen


----------



## daer0n (Jul 19, 2007)

I added you Dee


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 19, 2007)

add me to your list!!!.........Deirdre Shadforth


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm on facebook, look me up! Vanessa Gibson


----------



## daer0n (Jul 19, 2007)

added Deirdre and Vanessa



oh and Max too


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a facebook account, but I use my myspace more than I do my facebook.

My name on there is...Rebecca Helm.. if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Ricci (Jul 27, 2007)

Anymore facebook users?


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm lost on how it all goes. Haha.

It's more disorganized than Myspace, not much of a fan of it.

Most of the people I found are all folks who go to College... aka, none of my closes friends. Haha.

But meh, Celia Annabelle Z.

Kee, I don't know if you're added on mines? I just don't get how it all goes or how to approve.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 27, 2007)

approve thro email its pretty simple actually exactly what is it u dont understand? maybe I can help

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm lost on how it all goes. Haha.It's more disorganized than Myspace, not much of a fan of it.

Most of the people I found are all folks who go to College... aka, none of my closes friends. Haha.

But meh, Celia Annabelle Z.

Kee, I don't know if you're added on mines? I just don't get how it all goes or how to approve.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep I use facebook..

my name is Eden Small

thanks for the add batty!

everyone feel free to add me lol. I forgot to mention that part.. duh!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif approve thro email its pretty simple actually exactly what is it u dont understand? maybe I can help I dunno. It's so cluttered. Maybe that's why I don't like it.
But thanks for the heads up...


----------



## KatJ (Jul 27, 2007)

K, Ricci, you might have gotten me hooked.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 27, 2007)

I knew youd like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U get the drink? yet? lol

Thanks for the kiss!

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif K, Ricci, you might have gotten me hooked. Give it a chance ashk Mrs Jones she loves it lol Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dunno. It's so cluttered. Maybe that's why I don't like it.
But thanks for the heads up...


----------



## KatJ (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, love i got it. Sent you one in return. maybe we can get drunk together.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 27, 2007)

LOl the drinks looks so yummy

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, love i got it. Sent you one in return. maybe we can get drunk together.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif K, Ricci, you might have gotten me hooked. Woooo!!



Celly, give it a few days, I didn't like it right away either.

But then, if not many of your friends are on it then maybe it won't be as fun =/

Eden, I added you





Rebecca, there are so many rebecca helms! which one is you? LOL!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2007)

lol Is there really? lol Well it says I'm 19 and from Sydney, if that helps? lol

What's your name on there Kee and I'll add you


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Keely MacDonald. There's only two with my name


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2007)

oh, Ricc just added me, so if you look in her friends, you should find me


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

kk


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm lost on how it all goes. Haha.It's more disorganized than Myspace, not much of a fan of it.

Most of the people I found are all folks who go to College... aka, none of my closes friends. Haha.

But meh, Celia Annabelle Z.

Kee, I don't know if you're added on mines? I just don't get how it all goes or how to approve.

I agree cellycell. Im too confused. none of my friends use it yet anyways


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet, I accepted




And added a few other lovelies on here too.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 28, 2007)

nooo offence but how can facebook be confusing? I think its just you dont wanna try ?

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree cellycell. Im too confused. none of my friends use it yet anyways


----------



## KatJ (Jul 28, 2007)

I forgot to add my name up here.

Katherine Jones. There are like 3 pages. When I searched mine was the first that came up, but just in case... In the pic I have blonde curly hair and a pink monroe stud, and I'm in the Greenville, NC network.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 28, 2007)

Now wait i understand now why it would be confusing lol sorry but try anyways!!

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nooo offence but how can facebook be confusing? I think its just you dont wanna try ?


----------



## bCreative (Jul 28, 2007)

I have Facebook, but hardly use it. It's not as (enter word here) as MySpace.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 28, 2007)

K, I think I sent a friend request from the MakeupTalk FaceBook to every one is this thread, but if I forgot anyone, lemme know!!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 29, 2007)

Im Courtney DePledge





Add meeeeee!!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 29, 2007)

Courtney &amp; Cell I added u!

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im Courtney DePledge




Add meeeeee!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 29, 2007)

Btw guys, our MUT FaceBook currently has 41 members!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 29, 2007)

That was fasts!! yay!

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Btw guys, our MUT FaceBook currently has 41 members!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep! Sadly, most of them aren't current MUTers, but lets hope they fall in love with MUT and join








Right now I think there's only about 10-15 MUTers on the friends list


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 29, 2007)

Facebook is so much fun, I love how it is organized, much more efficient and interactive than Myspace, IMO. I check my facebook every day



I won't say what my name is here though, because I would like to keep this info of the public forums


----------



## Ricci (Jul 30, 2007)

May I add u ?

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Facebook is so much fun, I love how it is organized, much more efficient and interactive than Myspace, IMO. I check my facebook every day



I won't say what my name is here though, because I would like to keep this info of the public forums


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woooo!!



Celly, give it a few days, I didn't like it right away either.

But then, if not many of your friends are on it then maybe it won't be as fun =/

Eden, I added you





Rebecca, there are so many rebecca helms! which one is you? LOL!





yep yep i got the add!





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree cellycell. Im too confused. none of my friends use it yet anyways lol wow it so weird to hear that your friends don't use it! Everyone out in the GTA uses facebook INSTEAD of myspace now lol!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea Eden, Facebook is taking over . . . none of my friends ever log onto MySpace. Neither do I, actually! LOL!


----------



## xmayax (Aug 2, 2007)

I use facebook and dont use myspace, i find the myspace layout and design very cluttered, which has put me off.

x


----------



## jwilson (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xmayax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use facebook and dont use myspace, i find the myspace layout and design very cluttered, which has put me off. 
x

I agree i have both a facebook and myspace page but I never use myspace anymore!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so late to this, but i've added courtney, eden, aprill, aquilah, and ricci?? add me!! Michelle Jones; Montgomery, AL network


----------



## fawp (Oct 8, 2007)

I have one but I rarely check it. I much prefer MySpace.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 8, 2007)

Faith, what's your name on myspace and/or FB?


----------



## Ricci (Oct 8, 2007)

I added u!


----------



## Leony (Oct 8, 2007)

I have oneee!!! Just made one recently






I kinda like it better than myspace actually. Anyhoo, I'm Leony Kitamura on facebook.


----------



## January (Oct 8, 2007)

I love Facebook! I think it's much better than MySpace. No spam, profiles don't take 5 minutes to load, and really organized.

Here is my account if anyone wants to add me:

Facebook | Login


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just joined Facebook. I also find it a bit confusing, at least now. I hope to get the hang of it later.

I'm Kirsi Hietikko on there.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2007)

Kat Rosier ..Feel free to add


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm on facebook as well. My name is Share Pierson. Feel free to add me


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Oct 23, 2007)

mine is athena vythoulkas

add me!


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 23, 2007)

Add me too! Its Angela Juhl ( or Angi Juhl)


----------



## Ciara (Oct 23, 2007)

I much prefer FB to MySpace... Can't seem to log in at the moment so can't post my link.

Will edit post when I can do so


----------



## couture_cupcake (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah I have facebook but its too plain for me and a bit confusing. But then I'm not the most cleverest of people...!!!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 23, 2007)

its not plain when u add the applications

You can add pictures Movie clips music omg everything!

virtual pets ,,drinks ..


----------



## perlanga (Oct 23, 2007)

I have one too it's Perla De La O, I looking people up right now.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 23, 2007)

I love facebook! I prefer it over Myspace/ I find myspace to be more of a single " pick - up" site lol. With facebook I keep in touch with all my friends in one place. I will add you!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 23, 2007)

add me add me!! lol

Ricci Lee

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love facebook! I prefer it over Myspace/ I find myspace to be more of a single " pick - up" site lol. With facebook I keep in touch with all my friends in one place. I will add you!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 23, 2007)

Ricci, Add me on FB! you will see me on the makeup talk group page.



!!!


----------



## BreakThruSilenc (Nov 8, 2007)

Facebook is cool ever since i got one i basically stopped using my myspace page


----------



## medussa (Nov 8, 2007)

everyone use facebook in my country but i dont have facebook because my boyfriend dont want it!he thinks i will chat with my ex boyfriends or i will find a new boyfriend


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 12, 2007)

im boaring

my name there is michal cohen

feel free to add me too


----------



## Annia (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im boaringmy name there is michal cohen

feel free to add me too

Michal has an awesome facebook page. I love it!! It's so cute, funny, romantic, fun. It's not boring.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 18, 2007)

Just search for Lyndsay Viktoria, I'm the only one. =)

Send a message first, though, so we can figure out if we have like interests, I don't like adding just anyone.


----------



## amanda_lynn (Nov 18, 2007)

I sure do!! Me and my friends are all addicted!!

add me






(no emails allowed)

We should start a makeup talk group!!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 18, 2007)

Yay I use facebook to,... MY name on it is TylerD



However IM on the computer once a month not even haha so I never go on it much.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 2, 2007)

I think this should be a sticky along with MySpace one whatcha think?


----------



## Aprill (Dec 2, 2007)

stuck


----------



## sandra725 (Dec 2, 2007)

I like facebook! I agree it would be boring w/o applications


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll try to add you guys who posted your info when i get home but i may forget, my job has facebook and myspace blocked.. but not youtube,how dumb. If not feel free to add me and when i get home i will get it (April Williamson)


----------



## farris2 (Dec 6, 2007)

I kinda quit using it.I just didnt think it was as fun as MUT.I dont think I could remember my login info now anyway.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 6, 2007)

my name there is michal cohen

like here


----------



## hellokaty (Dec 10, 2007)

i love my facebook! im like obsessed!


----------



## babyface387 (Dec 11, 2007)

I love FACEBOOK and I'm currently addicted to it. I find myself logging in about 5-10 times per day.


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2007)

FB starting to creep me out now, lmao.


----------



## lklmail (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm on Facebook too....lklmail (same as my username here and MySpace). Would be glad to see anyone there!


----------



## farahm (Dec 28, 2007)

facebook rocks


----------



## msmakeupqueen (Dec 29, 2007)

*I have facebook, but I never really use it. It gets boring after awhile. However, it has come a long way.*


----------



## DreamSonia (Dec 29, 2007)

i love facebook - it is so addictive, especially when you find a lot of people you know on it! have fun with it!


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 30, 2007)

i love facebook too. i used to just use myspace and i had a facebook but thought it was stupid... but i got used to it and am addicted. :] i rarely use myspace anymore.


----------



## mahreez (Dec 31, 2007)

i love facebook too. feel free to add me up. my name is maris manalili. *wink*


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 2, 2008)

I honestly hate face book. Ughhh.. But sadly I own one! LOL

Nathalie Nguyen is my name! Please come say hello to me!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got Tonys approval since this is like MySpace only cooler!!
U add friends by names `

Mine is Ricci Lee

Facebook | Welcome to Facebook!

You can add applications to your page (really cool) and find long lost relatives and friends from Highschool

I found 4 cousins and My extended Aunty I havent see for 10 years

Please add me Id love some friends on FB

Hi:
I'm also on Facebook. You can add me using my name Leza Rawlins.





Happy New Year to all.


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 2, 2008)

I love facebook I'm totally obssessed !


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have a Facebook profile. Not to sound dumb, but is it just like Myspace? What is the difference? I do have a Myspace.....

Not to sound like I am living under a rock, I just thought it was for college peeps to connect. I want one, but if it's a case where I won't have any friends screw it


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have a Facebook profile. Not to sound dumb, but is it just like Myspace? What is the difference? I do have a Myspace.....
Not to sound like I am living under a rock, I just thought it was for college peeps to connect. I want one, but if it's a case where I won't have any friends screw it





i think you should get one and try it out :] it takes a while to get used to but it's very similar to myspace. (except way better) lol

i forgot to mention on my earlier post,

if anyone wants to look me up, it's under alex yarbrough.


----------



## heroshi88 (Jan 15, 2008)

i've got facebook but i didnt really update~~ lol feel free to add me at


----------



## Wicked-W (Jan 15, 2008)

I am on Facebook as well Under Judi Brayshaw.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 19, 2008)

hey all i got my facebook the other day up and running yay add me add me!! its nicole feltham


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok. So I just signed up for Facebook. My friend sent me a link saying to join, and since I never get to see her, I signed up to keep in touch. However, I don't want to be a loser with 1 friend. So please add me people! I'm not too familiar with it yet, so maybe I can search people I know, but I think everyone has a Myspace.....

I am under Moira Taylor in the Philadelphia, PA section

Holy crap! There are actually 3 pages of Moira Taylor's.....

I'm the only Philly one though....


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2008)

I hate facebook now, i wanna delete my account &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Ricci (Jan 19, 2008)

Lmao I feel the same way! its not my thing really anymore

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate facebook now, i wanna delete my account &gt;.&lt;


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 19, 2008)

I dont really like facebook..i think its too complicated for me..lol..i like myspace better..its more straightforward i think.


----------



## hilarious (Jan 22, 2008)

I added everyone I could find. Feel free to add me!


----------



## MissPersia (Jan 23, 2008)

I never liked myspace but I dont mind facebook, its more userfriendly =) Whoever feels the need to add me vida trad =)


----------



## cintamay (Jan 23, 2008)

i dont mind facebook. i usually go on there just to talk to friends.


----------



## Leony (Jan 23, 2008)

I made a new pages for Facebook Makeuptalk.com

MakeupTalk.com | Facebook

Fan of MUT? Join us!


----------



## Pallidity (Jan 25, 2008)

I love facebook these days. I never really get on myspace anymore, but check my facebook ALL the time.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 26, 2008)

> I made a new pages for Facebook Makeuptalk.com MakeupTalk.com | Facebook
> 
> Fan of MUT? Join us! [
> 
> ...


----------



## Samara25 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hiya Riccci ,

i Use facebook i really like it .. its a good way to find meet old freinds /family

You can add my my facebook is samara farook

xx


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Amanda Gurley | Facebook

thats mine. I dont have many friends on there, only ones from high school and a couple from here. I get some weird messages from guys, and I dont really get how the site works, but I am trying, lol


----------



## andrea90 (Feb 2, 2008)

I only have it for my guy side. Its Keith Nichols.


----------



## lovespell (Feb 3, 2008)

Lena Low.

Don't be shy and add me ;D


----------



## banana025 (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm on facebook practically 24/7


----------



## kissmeimdrunk (Feb 7, 2008)

I love facebook but it's evil

add me if you want, my name is Daniela Rodriguez, since there are a lot of Daniela Rodriguez you may have to guess who i am =P


----------



## Humeira (Feb 7, 2008)

I am on facebook .. I like facebook its really cool ...I found so many people Its amazing how i fouund so many relatives and freinds

anyone wanna add me can do so

humera ginwalla


----------



## beautyfullone (Feb 13, 2008)

Facebook is awesome when you want to keep in touch with your classmates.


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

eva brady dillard on there.


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 13, 2008)

im michal cohen there as well


----------



## Anthea (Feb 14, 2008)

My name is Anthea Priestley feel free to add me. Only been on there a short time.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 20, 2008)

DId not know about Facebook--going there now

Everybody add me--I just joined and am way into Music Trivia--I am Joan Perye Cook or JPeryeCook


----------



## Karinalicious (Mar 10, 2008)

I love polyvore on face book!


----------



## micheldk (Mar 10, 2008)

Some nice profiles you girls have!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't like the applications anymore, and everyday I get like 10 more invites...

Facebook is awesome, really though


----------



## anna8585 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm bored of facebook and i'm looking some other sites like this. i found eupee when i was surfing. it looks like ok to me.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 30, 2008)

Feel free to add me too:

Dara Coleman/ South Korea


----------



## beckstar (Mar 31, 2008)

so i take it everyone is addicted to facebook aswell as myspace lol i have them both and i must admit they can become addictive


----------



## anna8585 (Apr 1, 2008)

i quit using facebook and i am using eupee now. it's a new and funny site. you can reach me by clicking my signature..


----------



## Ricci (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok I have a new account thats not that new lol I canceleld my old account long time ago

Is now Ricci Belle

Pls feel free to add me!!


----------



## Mimi// (May 1, 2008)

hola Add Me ; MiMi Shay =]


----------



## ashley_ann (May 3, 2008)

love facebook


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

i'm a huge fan of facebook. i got back in touch with a ton of friends from high school and college through it. i couldn't stand myspace as it felt like a spammer's paradise to me. that and none of my friends use myspace either. =P

feel free to add me but please let me know you're from MUT as i reject adds from people i don't know.

search for:

quan t

i should be the first person to pop up


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 22, 2008)

For me signing into facebook is compulsory as signing into msn everytime I log on the computer, hehe. Some pretty stalkerish people on there though..


----------



## brownie_moment0 (Jul 7, 2008)

yea facebook is pretty cool. way better than myspace

and yea there are def. some creepers onthere


----------



## valsap (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Ricci,

What are the applications on facebook that you are referring to?

I just got on recently.

PS...How do you do that cool thing with your eyes on your profile photo? Hope you'll share.

Thanks,

Val


----------



## Ricci (Jul 13, 2008)

Ashley the Moderator here makes them!!! if u pm her and aks her if she could do it ... she prolly will!!

Originally Posted by *valsap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Ricci,What are the applications on facebook that you are referring to?

I just got on recently.

PS...How do you do that cool thing with your eyes on your profile photo? Hope you'll share.

Thanks,

Val


----------



## b3rly (Jul 18, 2008)

I have FB. I don't really do much there anymore. I just go on to play Poker..


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 18, 2008)

I just added a few people from here! I'm new to Facebook, but I'll figure it out! LOL


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

Facebook is soo much better than myspace.


----------



## Lydiauk22 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have to admit, facebook is fantastic, over here in the UK everybody is crazy about it- if you are not on fb you're nobody- even my gran has signed up to it!!!

its great for meeting people you havent seen for years- if not to talk to them just to see if they have aged as well as u!

if u havent tried it, give it a go.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 27, 2008)

I deleted my old account on FB, but I came back to the site under Michelle Jones. PM me if you have any trouble finding little ole me lol

:=) See you there!


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 1, 2008)

hi ricci lee, have bn trying to daa u as my frirnd on facebook but couldn't.

have lot of ricci lee on facebook search.

kindly add me, my addy is felicia goualin

more friends

Originally Posted by *Lydiauk22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have to admit, facebook is fantastic, over here in the UK everybody is crazy about it- if you are not on fb you're nobody- even my gran has signed up to it!!!its great for meeting people you havent seen for years- if not to talk to them just to see if they have aged as well as u!

if u havent tried it, give it a go.

i am finding facebook very interesting too. pls, add me to ur friend my adyy is felicia goualin.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey add me!

Ricci Belle


----------



## Gwendela (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey add me! Ricci Belle

I just added you.


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gwendela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just added you.



what's ur addy? Gwendela
ur addy on facebbok-----------Amy cassidy, AprilRayne, and others on face book

my addy is felicia goualin


----------



## Jimmy_nv (Sep 5, 2008)

i di not like face book but i like orkut.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm on facebook. Add me!

Lola Badmus (I'm pretty sure I'm the only one?)


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm on facebook. Add me!
Lola Badmus (I'm pretty sure I'm the only one?)

okay thanks
i will get in touch


----------



## 4everfit4life (Sep 11, 2008)

Ilove face book and the where ive been application so many friends and you dont forget peoples b-day1


----------



## yupyupme (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1496898414

add me



i am new


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 27, 2008)

i love facebook and am addcicted to it now just like MUT.


----------



## Stylish Daisy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have facebook and I would love to have you all on my friends list

add me

I'm *Huda Ansari*


----------



## Karren (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my facebook profile.... Add me if you like.... Karren Hutton | Facebook


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 3, 2008)

I love facebook but wish more of my friends where on there (they're strictly myspace). I don't mind adding folks on here but I do gotta know you somewhat and PLEASE don't send me any invites to anything! I have deleted even friends because of it, haha. Blocking applications doesn't cut it.

Look me under MUT's facebook group.


----------



## broooke (Oct 7, 2008)

Brooke Simmons | Facebook


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, lemme join the craze...

I'm Reese Silverstar on FB. I'm gonna try adding as many ppl as possible tonight!


----------



## sarah29457 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm Lisa Lobo on FB.




Feel free to add me!


----------



## jayleelah (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm Jayleelah Hoho on FB

Whoohoo! MUT friends on facebook


----------



## meghanclaire (Oct 23, 2008)

Feel free to add me. Meghan Cooper | Facebook


----------



## hs769 (Oct 28, 2008)

OK I am trying it out.. I havent done alot with it yet though. so far it seems a little boring compared to myspace but I will see how it works out. You can feel free to add me . My name is Heath Shelton


----------



## katapilla (Oct 30, 2008)

feel free to add me im kat ruane


----------



## ashbee (Nov 12, 2008)

you can add me..i'm ashbee...but there were to many of yourzz i didn't which one it izzz...lol


----------



## tracyjewelry (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi . I havent messed with FB , in a while. Maybe I will also .


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 25, 2008)

Feel free to add me. Just let me know your from MUT.

Sarah Menken


----------



## bluengold2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

Is there a MUT group on facebook? Add me make sure you tell me you are with MUT, list your fave MU product in your fb request just for giggles.


----------



## Sareen20 (Jan 1, 2009)

*I'm a Facebook addict. I've used Hi5 and MySpace previously, but neither of these compare to Facebook. Lol just can't get enough of it.*

*I love how you can find old friends from school on there, people you wouldn't have spoken to again if it weren't for Facebook. I like how it recommends people you might know depending on mutual friends.*

*Love love love facebook*

*Sareen *

*xx*


----------



## kuriku (Jan 17, 2009)

You can find me by "Jessica Su" on Facebook. I've been pretty active in the past and I still check it pretty much everyday!


----------



## Angelic_Panda (Jan 19, 2009)

Facebook Rocks but it gets boring after you added all your friends already, dying down now, wondering watz next.


----------



## T.Mel (Feb 17, 2009)

ok, that's me:

Thais Bretas

I'm new to facebook too, not too much friends there cause I have Orkut,

and it's a lot more popular in Brasil, but I go there almost every day... xoxo


----------



## T.Mel (Feb 23, 2009)

Make-Up Talk | Facebook

excuse me, but, is it the MUT official group on Facebook?


----------



## cnnnghmbrett942 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have facebook ,but I put nothing


----------



## xtina.nicole (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got Tonys approval since this is like MySpace only cooler!!
U add friends by names `

Mine is Ricci Lee

Facebook | Welcome to Facebook!

You can add applications to your page (really cool) and find long lost relatives and friends from Highschool

I found 4 cousins and My extended Aunty I havent see for 10 years

Please add me Id love some friends on FB

I'll add you and you can add me by searching: Christina nicole Purcell


----------



## hs769 (Apr 4, 2009)

Feel free to add me. However I am looking for friends though not just someone else name to put on my friends list.

what I mean is If you want to add me its fine I would just appreciate you sending me a message every now and then or somehow letting me know your actually alive and care if your on my friends list.

My name is Heath Shelton


----------



## Tyari (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, feel free to add me, too! Tyari Matthews

How does Face Book differ from Myspace?

I'm having a hard time getting used to Facebook. AARRGGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicFilmBabe (Apr 28, 2009)

Facebook just needs to stop changing it's appearance, it bugs me. Anyway, I know I'm new and all but I saw this and wanted to contribute - my name is Beth Graveman. I would love to hear from you.


----------



## sassy_chic (Jun 5, 2009)

haha. good for stalking.


----------



## Chimeracc (Jun 7, 2009)

Facebook has a IM function but now Myspace has it too So both Kinda Same.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 8, 2009)

I just got facebook, but I can't find my friends so I'll put my name here






Roxanne Bonny


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 16, 2009)

www.facebook.com/laurafaye

let me know you're from MUT if you add me please


----------



## BeachBarbie (Jun 20, 2009)

Megan McCunn

lemme know you're from MUT too, otherwise i'll be like wtf?


----------



## loversnookie (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm the only Jasmin Casumpang on facebook. lol!

add me up, girls (and guys???)


----------



## girlie2010 (May 27, 2010)

Im on fb feel free to add me Elizabeth Roudette


----------



## banapple (May 28, 2010)

Lily Yang | Facebook

my link



add me! just let me know that you're from MuT!


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Jun 7, 2010)

email for facebook: [email protected]

or Alicia Vansyckle-Derrick


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 28, 2011)

I love Facebook and try to login at least once a day. If I don't log in for a few days, I always feel like I am going through withdraws, hahaha. Anyways, my facebook username is sarahafshar or you can find me facebook.com/sarahafshar


----------



## JaeLeep (Apr 24, 2011)

Add me!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Makeup-by-Jae-Lee/208225955861994.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100000580405972


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 4, 2012)

Our very own Girly Enthusiast (Chelsey) has finally stepped into the world of Facebook (about time). 

https://www.facebook.com/GirlyEnthusiast


----------

